# Need help with these



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

This first one must be pretty common, but I cannot ID it. It has completely covered a small area of forest that was recently opened up to sunlight. It's 12-18" tall, opposite branching from a single non-woody stem. PA, zone 6.


----------



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

This second one I've found in a few locations in the woods, it seems like they prefer to grow near old stone fencerows. It grows like a bramble and has nasty thorns. I haven't seen any flowers or fruits on them. Nevermind the Siberian Elm leaf in the third picture.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Not sure what the top one is, but the bottom one is some type of cat briar.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

The second one looks like greenbrier.


----------



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

It does look like common greenbrier. Thanks.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Just a FYI, cat briar and green brier are the same plant.


----------



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

I guess as long as we are using common names we could say they are the same plant. Cat briar seems to most often refer to Smilax bona-nox, and greenbrier to Smilax rotundifolia. My plant looks more like rotundifolia. 

Smilax bona-nox, known by the common names saw greenbrier, zarzaparrilla, catbrier, bullbrier, chinabrier, and tramp's trouble.

Smilax rotundifolia, known as common greenbrier.


----------



## kuther (Feb 18, 2015)

The first one would be clearweed .


----------



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

That's it, thanks!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

interceptor said:


> I guess as long as we are using common names we could say they are the same plant. Cat briar seems to most often refer to Smilax bona-nox, and greenbrier to Smilax rotundifolia. My plant looks more like rotundifolia.
> 
> Smilax bona-nox, known by the common names saw greenbrier, zarzaparrilla, catbrier, bullbrier, chinabrier, and tramp's trouble.
> 
> Smilax rotundifolia, known as common greenbrier.


Around here, most people just refer to it as either cat briar or green briar. They don't try to decide which it is.


----------



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

dizzy said:


> Around here, most people just refer to it as either cat briar or green briar. They don't try to decide which it is.


Fair enough. If you want credit for being the first to identify it, you got it. Around here we like to know exactly what it is because a goat's life may depend on it.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm not trying to get credit for being the first to ID it. No mention was made of needing to know if it was safe for goats. All you asked was what is it, and I answered. Then since someone called it something different, I gave a bit of info for those that might not know. Had you asked if it was safe for goats, I would have given more info-including that it's safe not only for goats but also for people. It's also a favorite browse of deer.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We have both here....in abundance. Never knew what they were. Only the first pic....the more u pull...the thicker it comes back. The briar thing really doesn't even respond to round up very well...and there's no pulling it up. Or even digging it out...it just comes back a few feet over. Very deep rooted


----------

